# Finneran’s quip no ‘hit’ with Howie



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Herald columnist and WRKO talk-show host Howie Carr, left, is none too happy with new colleague Tom Finneran's joke about having Carr whacked. (Staff file photo by John Wilcox)

 

*Whack job! Our guy Howie's howlin' mad, wants Finneran jailed for his on air 'hit' joke*

 
By *Laurel J. Sweet*

 
Exclusive » It backfired as hit man humor and now Herald columnist Howie Carr wants Tom Finneran behind bars for a tongue-in-cheek threat to have him whacked and stuffed in the trunk of Gov. Deval Patrick's Cadillac.

*Audio:* Finneran: Three will leave


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Howie can dish it out but he can't take it. He is being a p*ssy.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm not sure where I'm at with this...is Howie a big p*ssy or or does he just want the mike all to himself?

I think Carr is mostly dead on with his outlook on things but I notice he gets a bit prissy when he has to share or his is not the only voice out there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Howie Carr is hilarious.....unless he's talking about you.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

F'ck him...if your gonna dish it out then you have to take it too!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Pussy On The Front Page. Boston Herald 3-05-07*

*What a pathetic piece of shit Howie Carr is. While sometimes he's entertaining as hell, he can sure give it, but has a glass jaw when somebody makes fun of him. We all had those types of kids in school. I guess Howie can give it, but can't take it. *
*Here's a guy who brags about supposedly being in the crosshairs of Kevin Weeks' rifle scope in his driveway but apparently he can't take a joke from a fellow on-air host.*

*Sorry Andy, not the pussy you were looking for eh?*

*Finneran's quip no 'hit' with Howie
*By *Laurel J. Sweet*
Monday, March 5, 2007 - Updated: 06:40 PM EST

*I*t backfired as hit man humor and now Herald columnist Howie Carr wants Tom Finneran behind bars for a tongue-in-cheek threat to have him whacked and stuffed in the trunk of Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s Cadillac. 

 "Real men don't talk about putting people in trunks, they just do it," Carr sniffed yesterday of the former Democratic House speaker, who traded up a felony conviction for a plum gig hosting WRKO-AM's morning talk show.


Last week, Finneran told Patrick on the air that the two of them should take "Howie Carr for a ride," and "only two will come back."

Calling the exchange "disturbing," Carr is firing off a letter today to Richard G. Stearns, the federal judge who in January sentenced Finneran to 18 months' unsupervised probation for pleading guilty to obstruction of justice.


"I think (Stearns) ought to send (Finneran) to jail," said WRKO evening radio show host Carr. "That's where he belonged in the first place and this just reiterates it."

Patrick was the in-studio guest of "Finneran's Forum" Wednesday. On the same day a never-before-seen photo of 1976 Irish mob victim Richie Castucci's final resting place in the blood-soaked trunk of his Cadillac appeared in the Herald.

Patrick, meanwhile, has been under fire for leasing a luxury Cadillac DeVille as his state ride.

"Hey, I've got a proposal for the governor," Finneran piped up. "The governor and I are going to take Howie Carr for a ride. Three will leave, only two will come back. We'll take a little pool on who it is."

As Patrick initially chuckled in the background, Finneran pulled state police into the bit.

"And by the way," Finneran told listeners, "the staties are here and these are good guys. They ain't going to be talking, either. I know. So it will be three in the car who leave, only two will come back. No questions will be asked."

When it appeared the joke had gone too far, Patrick and one other unidentified male sternly interjected, "Behave, behave."

Yesterday, Patrick's spokesperson said it was all a joke.

"I think the governor as well as the listening audience took it for what it was - a joke," said Kyle Sullivan.

Finneran could not be reached for comment yesterday.

The first term of Finneran's probation spells out he "shall not commit another ... crime."

Carr points out in his letter to Stearns, "I was a witness to the crime he committed at the appellate court hearing in November 2004," when Finneran lied under oath about legislative district boundaries being challenged by a voting rights lawsuit.

Carr alleges Finneran's threat is tantamount to witness intimidation.

"I don't think his rehabilitation is coming along very well, but that's up to Judge Stearns to decide," Carr said.

[email protected]


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Pussy On The Front Page. Boston Herald 3-05-07*

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25785


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Pussy On The Front Page. Boston Herald 3-05-07*

*Gee, I should have figured you would have beat me to it!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Pussy On The Front Page. Boston Herald 3-05-07*

If Howie Carr was truly serious about Finneran's comments I don't think he would have contacted his Herald colleague last evening and provided her with the details of the letter and sat for the sad faced picture before he sent the letter to Federal Judge Stearns. The communication he had with Herald Federal Court reporter Larurel Sweet led to this mornings front page tabloid story which in my opinion makes the issue look more like a publicity stunt rather than someone who is concerned with their safety and interested in justice.

If you read the letter he sent to the judge ( it can be found on HowieCarr.org) one can conclude that he was just out to bust balls and waste the courts time.

During this mornings Finneran Forum program, Finneran told the audience that Carr was once a Finneran fan back in the day when he was battling Kevin White. When Carr was forced by WRKO management to have Finneran on his afternoon show last month, Finneran brought a hatchet to the studio as a symbol of his desire to put there differences behind them.

Following the advice of caller to todays Howie Carr Show, who identified himself as a former police officer and lawyer, Carr is now considering contacting Federal Judge Richard G. Stearns about Finneran carrying a weapon, the hatchet, into the studio, while on unsupervised probation.


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Pussy On The Front Page. Boston Herald 3-05-07*

Howie Car has a good show but he started the war a long time ago. Howies taking shots back now and cant stand it. I believe he called him Tommy Taxes and a thug many times. He also oftenly says that Finneran should be in jail. I think real criminals should be in jail this guys career is destroyed and the whole state knows it. I think we can spend tax money on better things than housing Tom Finneren. In my opinion Finnerens forum is better than Cars show Due to the fact that people will go on Finneran's show. I also think he was a great Speaker of the House,the founder of the rainy day fund. Again I like Howie but he needs thicker skin. Finneren also gave Howie a hard left hook yesterday when he said" boy Howie says I'm a thug that belongs behind bars but I'd like to see whats on his record that he saled when he was going through his devorce". Chock up another for Finneran.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Pussy On The Front Page. Boston Herald 3-05-07*

can someone merge these two threads?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Pussy On The Front Page. Boston Herald 3-05-07*

I feel I was thoroughly mislead by this postings headline!!!


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Pussy On The Front Page. Boston Herald 3-05-07*

I agree that it's just a schtick and Carr is using this to bust balls. It's also an unintended dream-come-true for 'RKO publicity wise.


----------



## lpguy6767 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Pussy On The Front Page. Boston Herald 3-05-07*

Kevin Weeks missed his chance


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Pussy On The Front Page. Boston Herald 3-05-07*

Brick Cop is exactly right. If you believe any publicity is good publicity, WRKO couldn't buy the coverage this has generated. It gets people to tune in who wouldn't ordinarily listen to issues talk radio.

Back in the day, it was a common rule at every station that you would not mention anything negative about another show host. WRKO has let them both go at on the air. 
Which I believe, as long as it doesn't go on for hours, makes for interesting radio.

Being a social progressive, I have never been a fan of Finneran's politics, but his show is far better than the recent previous hosts, Claprood and Whitley, Peter Blute, Andy Moses, Ozone and Scott Allan Miller.

He provides interesting insight into the political process but he needs a liberal female host for balance. His program will only get better with time.


----------

